# So, is this site cool with Otherkin?



## Chake (Mar 30, 2010)

So, like, I'm an Otherkin, and I know most normal furrys think that we are loons. This site cool with us?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 30, 2010)

you are brought as jokes sometimes.
just sayin


----------



## Lobar (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, we are all soft-minded hippies ready to affirm your wish-driven beliefs in another dimension where you really are the double-dicked dragon you fantasize about sexually.


----------



## amnion (Mar 30, 2010)

People do laugh about it.
But don't let that stop you from anything.
Just be aware.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 30, 2010)

Jokes will be made (See above posts) but there are a number of Otherkin here that aren't made fun of. Don't be stupid and you will be fine.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 30, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Yes, we are all soft-minded hippies ready to affirm your wish-driven beliefs in another dimension where you really are the double-dicked dragon you fantasize about sexually.



double dicked dragon??
i lold so hard I poopd


----------



## Chake (Mar 30, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Yes, we are all soft-minded hippies ready to affirm your wish-driven beliefs in another dimension where you really are the double-dicked dragon you fantasize about sexually.


 
Eh, we're not all Dragons. I am a Kobold, for instence. In my xp, the majoraty of Otherkin are posers. Thats why Dragons and Vampires are so commen.


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 30, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> double dicked dragon??
> i lold so hard I poopd



Hey Ch-*squish* AWWW WHAT THE FFFFFFFF- *JOEYYY!!!* clean that up now!


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 30, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Hey Ch-*squish* AWWW WHAT THE FFFFFFFF- *JOEYYY!!!* clean that up now!



that is the poop of pure laughter, for it cannot be picked up.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll do my Kobold call *yip! yip! yip!* Quick roll the D20!


----------



## garoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> that is the poop of pure laughter, for it cannot be picked up.


 

So it's funny because it's permanent? Damn I've been doing it wrong, I always flush my poop >:[

Oh wait.. the topic, 

From what I've seen so far you seem a lot more sane then some of the people here, so just keep it up and everyone will get along fine...


----------



## Chake (Mar 30, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> I'll do my Kobold call *yip! yip! yip!* Quick roll the D20!


 
Oh, I meant the reptillion ones, not the doggy ones.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 30, 2010)

Chake said:


> So, like, I'm an Otherkin, and I know most normal furrys think that we are loons. This site cool with us?


Short answer is yes with an if. Having a thick skin is a prequisite.
Don't expect or demand to be accepted.
Don't expect or demand not to be made fun of.
Don't wear "otherkin" like a badge of honour, if it exists for you, it's a personal thing like a religous belief that should be, irrelevent to your discussions here unless such is the topic of discussion.



Lobar said:


> Yes, we are all soft-minded hippies ready to affirm your wish-driven beliefs in another dimension where you really are the double-dicked dragon you fantasize about sexually.


Not much different from lifestylers really.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 30, 2010)

Carenath beat me to to it, so I'll just add, "Welcome to the forums, Chake."


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 30, 2010)

I heard there were a lot of Na'vi here and some Tribbles too. You'll fit right in! =D


----------



## pickledance (Mar 30, 2010)

Personally I think if you are an otherkin and actually believes that on some level or another that you are something that is not human, then you should not register to the site and instead go seek mental help.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 30, 2010)

pickledance said:


> Personally I think if you are an otherkin and actually believes that on some level or another that you are something that is not human, then you should not register to the site and instead go seek mental help.


Most people would agree with that. The only people who think "otherkin" is a valid belief are otherkin themselves.

The only reason they claim it's spiritual/religious is so they can dodge being committed against their wills.


----------



## Chake (Mar 30, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> I heard there were a lot of Na'vi here and some Tribbles too. You'll fit right in! =D


 
I know this will sound hypocritical, well, very hypocritical, but Tribbles !? Na'vi !? Thatâ€™s...just so....retarded. I feel like a jerk, butâ€¦.man. Freaking Na'vi. Like I said, I feel like a jerk for what I said, it's just...I can't take that.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 30, 2010)

Chake said:


> I know this will sound hypocritical, well, very hypocritical, but Tribbles !? Na'vi !? Thatâ€™s...just so....retarded. I feel like a jerk, butâ€¦.man. Freaking Na'vi. Like I said, I feel like a jerk for what I said, it's just...I can't take that.


And now you know just how ridiculous you look to the rest of us. Screwy, ain't it? =D


----------



## Carenath (Mar 30, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> I heard there were a lot of Na'vi here and some Tribbles too. You'll fit right in! =D


That makes me want to go and watch Avatar again.. just waiting on the BluRay release.



pickledance said:


> Personally I think if you are an otherkin and actually believes that on some level or another that you are something that is not human, then you should not register to the site and instead go seek mental help.


Add to that list, everyone that believes in "God" or follows organised religion


----------



## Corto (Mar 30, 2010)

Chake said:


> I know this will sound hypocritical, well, very hypocritical


Yeah that's about right

Anyway base rule is, as long and you're not a jerkass and play by the rules no one here cares if you're normal, a Na'vi, an otherkin, a furry, the god damned Batman or anything else.



Carenath said:


> Add to that list, everyone that believes in "God" or follows organised  religion


Hey screw you


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> That makes me want to go and watch Avatar again.. just waiting on the BluRay release.


...is there honestly that much difference in quality between Blu-Ray and DVD?



> Add to that list, everyone that believes in "God" or follows organised religion


Strange--you say that like it's _not_ a good idea =V


----------



## Carenath (Mar 30, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> The only reason they claim it's spiritual/religious is so they can dodge being committed against their wills.


So how do furry lifestylers manage to avoid a padded cell?


----------



## Chake (Mar 30, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> And now you know just how ridiculous you look to the rest of us. Screwy, ain't it? =D


 
Yes. Yes it is. Man, my religion is weird.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 30, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> ...is there honestly that much difference in quality between Blu-Ray and DVD?
> 
> 
> Strange--you say that like it's _not_ a good idea =V


Yes, especially for US-release DVDs

Im being practical.. there's not enough padded rooms to house 90% of the worlds population.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Mar 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> That makes me want to go and watch Avatar again.. just waiting on the BluRay release.



Haha there is a pun in there =P


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 30, 2010)

Chake said:


> Yes. Yes it is. Man, my religion is weird.


Religion, you say?
Tell me, what are the fundamental _rules_ of your "religion"? What's its creation story? How does it explain the existence of all of existence? And, once you've answered these questions, will any other member of your "religion" provide the same answers if asked at random?



Carenath said:


> Yes, especially for US-release DVDs


Oh, okay. If I ever start buying movies I'll be sure to remember that.



> Im being practical.. there's not enough padded rooms to house 90% of the worlds population.


Sure there are. You just have to put more than one basketcase in each room.



Carenath said:


> So how do furry lifestylers manage to avoid a padded cell?


Well, as screwed up as they are, I am pretty sure these "lifestylers" still recognize themselves as fundamentally human.


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont care about otherkin unless they actually start talking about themselves as if they really think they ARE that other creature that they claim to be because that just makes me burst into explosive laughter.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 31, 2010)

Kusatsu said:


> I dont care about otherkin unless they actually start talking about themselves as if they really think they ARE that other creature that they claim to be because that just makes me burst into explosive laughter.



That's generally part of being an otherkin.  Only they're that creature only on a plane of existence that inferior humans aren't assburger'd enough to perceive.


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's generally part of being an otherkin.  Only they're that creature only on a plane of existence tha*t inferior humans aren't assburger'd enough to perceive.*



I think this is my main problem with them, really. I couldn't care less about their souls. What is a souls anyway? But when they tell me that mine is mundane/inferior then I get pissy.

So OP don't do that please. And welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> I think this is my main problem with them, really. I couldn't care less about their souls. What is a souls anyway?


I think to answer that, you first have to answer "what is a man?"



> But when they tell me that mine is mundane/inferior then I get pissy.


Wow, Scientologists do the same thing, did you know?


----------



## Lobar (Mar 31, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> I think to answer that, you first have to answer "what is a man?"



A miserable little pile of secrets? :V


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 31, 2010)

Lobar said:


> A miserable little pile of secrets? :V


Huh...I thought the answer was "a cesspit of hatred and lies"...


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> I think to answer that, you first have to answer "what is a man?"
> 
> 
> Wow, Scientologists do the same thing, did you know?



Something Masculine.

And yes I did know.


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 31, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's generally part of being an otherkin.  Only they're that creature only on a plane of existence that inferior humans aren't assburger'd enough to perceive.


PUNY HUMAN YOU CANNOT COMPREHEND etc etc

The 'superior' attitudes make me lol.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 31, 2010)

As long as you're not excessively annoying and/or a Na'vi otherkin you'll be just fine, though expect to be made fun of.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 31, 2010)

yay! crazy people


----------



## Ben (Mar 31, 2010)

Chake said:


> So, like, I'm an Otherkin, and I know most normal furrys think that we are loons. This site cool with us?


If you have to ask, then I have a good feeling nobody's going to like you.


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure we are...


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 31, 2010)

i'm in ur thread

otherkining


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Mar 31, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> I heard there were a lot of Na'vi here  and some Tribbles too. You'll fit right in! =D


I don't know why, but this deeply disappoints me...

Anyway, I have no problems with otherkin, though to be honest I didn't  even really know what they were until today. Most of the people here are  pretty decent if you don't go out of your way to piss 'em off.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 31, 2010)

Guys seriously
what


...Issue resolved.


----------

